# Front and Rear Control Arm bushings



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

I plan on installing Energy Suspension Control arm bushings. Has anyone done this, are special tools or a press required? How difficult is it to get the OE ones out?


----------



## 04blackgoat (Apr 29, 2007)

very old thread.

but im installing this tomorrow or next week would love any help i could get.


----------

